# Few new pots stabilized



## Macdietrich (Apr 2, 2014)

Got some FBE month or so ago from a member on here and had it sent off to Mel to get stabilized along with some buckeye burl. The FBE is some of the nicest I've seen! 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/C235CFBE-14E6-4AD1-ABAA-ED1888ADA6CB.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/EC9D9518-3A9A-409C-9523-8934382EED26.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/83F2EDA0-E71B-4DC5-885B-2EC083FCDC87_2.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are some beauties !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2014)

WOW really love the way the wood took that blue dye!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool looking combo !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

I got some of mine dyed blue by Mel also. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 2, 2014)

I talked to Mel for a while the other night. We were talking about dying, and he was telling me how awesome that FBE turned out. 

I'm just glad I have a year to decide whether I want to try dying some of that beautiful stuff that I got from Kevin last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Super duper.....(that sounds corny). Man those are some sharp looking calls.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

colorful calls bring in colorful birds.....right?


----------



## Macdietrich (Apr 6, 2014)

Mike I would like to think so!


----------

